# Mise à jour iPod Touch 2.2.1



## Aski (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour 2.2.1 de mon iPod Touch c'est un vrai bordel dans le classement des chansons, des artistes et des albums.

Exemple sur la capture d'écran en pièce jointe 

C'est un peu galère pour naviguer dans les chansons 

Avez vous aussi ce problème ?

Ou alors on m'aurait-on menti sur l'ordre des lettres dans l'alphabet à l'école ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2009)

Le classement est correct, il fait exprès de ne pas utiliser le THE afin de classer les artistes sur leur nom et non dans une longue liste à la lettre T


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2009)

J'avais eu le même souci avec une précédente mise à jour du firmware.

Après une nouvelle synchronisation, ça s'était résolu tout seul (j'avais du faire une ou 2 modifs dans la liste des titres à synchroniser je crois pour forcer une mise à jour de la bibliothèque de l'iPOD)


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2009)

Personellement avec cette mise à jour 2.2.1 c'est avec le Widget "Bourse" que j'ai un souci.

Les valeurs des actions dont je suis le cours s'affichent bien, par contre la variation du cours ne s'affiche plus. Plus exactement la variation reste indéfiniment affichée égale à 0% (ou 0 si je choisis l'affichage en valeur absolue)

Si personne d'autre n'a ce bug, je vais essayer de restaurer l'iPOD, mais avant je veux être sûr que ce n'est pas un vrai bug introduit par cette mise à jour (auquel cas inutile que je perde du temps à restaurer)

[Edité] bon ben il a suffit que je poste ce message et que j'allume l'iPOD pour afire une copie d'écran de ce problème (que j'avais depuis la mise à jour du firmware) pour qu'il disparaisse!!!
Incroyable, non?
l'effet magique MacGeneration sans doute... ou l'effet "bonaldi" inverse....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à cette mise à jour mais hier soir j'ai eu la surprise de découvrir que la portée du wi-fi s'était améliorée. Avant il fallait que je reste dans la salle à manger où se trouve la Livebox pour qu'il capte. Hors de cette pièce, rien.

Et puis hier soir, j'ai allumé mon iPod Touch dans la cuisine, qui est séparée de la salle à manger par un mur assez épais (c'est une vieille maison) et surprise ! il captait parfaitement (barres de l'icône wi-fi au complet).


----------



## Aski (18 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à cette mise à jour mais hier soir j'ai eu la surprise de découvrir que la portée du wi-fi s'était améliorée. Avant il fallait que je reste dans la salle à manger où se trouve la Livebox pour qu'il capte. Hors de cette pièce, rien.
> 
> Et puis hier soir, j'ai allumé mon iPod Touch dans la cuisine, qui est séparée de la salle à manger par un mur assez épais (c'est une vieille maison) et surprise ! il captait parfaitement (barres de l'icône wi-fi au complet).



 Je n'ai pas remarqué ce changement, quoi que depuis ma chambre y a pas grand chose qui sépare la box de l'iPod. J'essayerai de me mettre à l'autre bout de la maison &#8230;

Et effectivement, ça c'est résolu après une nouvelle synchronisation.


----------



## winnie35 (25 Février 2009)

bonjour

j'ai un gros problème

je viens d'acheté un IPOD touch 16 giga ya 2 mois en le connectant ya une semaine a itunes j'ai pu voir qu'il y avait une mise a jour de L'ipod j'eesaye de la faire et balo 

elle s'arete en plein téléchargement  

erreur 3259
j'ai rinitialiser le logiciel ca fait toujours pareil et l'erreur a l'aquelle apparait cette connerie de merde varie...
aidez moi

MERCI


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2009)

Problème de perte de connexion réseau. 

Ta connexion internet doit être instable ou saturée. 

As-tu fait la Mise à jour d'itunes?


----------



## winnie35 (26 Février 2009)

oui j'ai la derniere version  itunes
enfin normalement si il n'y a pas eu une dernière version depuis 2 moi

mais ce qui est clair 

NA NE VIENT PAS DE L'IPOD (sa me ferait chier)????


----------



## RousseSvelte (8 Mars 2009)

winnie35 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'ai un gros problème
> 
> ...



Je rencontre le même problème.....

Tout s'arrête généralement à 50Mo.....

J'ai modifié mes accés sécurité en laissant toutes connexions entrantes ok, j'ai même ajouté toute connexion entrante ok pour app itunes sans succès 

Ca fait maintenant 1 mois que je veux télécharger la version 2.2.1 et échec à chaque fois quelque soit l'heure où je tente à nouveau...

Ma connexion est bonne, je télécharge par ailleurs sans soucis...

Existe t-il un lien pour télécharger cette fichue version sans passer par itunes ??

Olala, ça me gave 

Merci si il y a d'autres pistes à ce jour 

RousseSvelte

(pour info : j'ai rebooté ma freebox au cas où mais nan ça non plus, ça a pas changé la donne)


----------



## winnie35 (16 Mars 2009)

salut a toi


sayé mon ipod c'est mis a jour



j'ai reussi a mettre ma connection wifi sur bonne au niveau de la trasmittion et il s'est mis a jour tout seul apres quelque problème il c'est mis en vielle pendant le téléchargement et donc ca a fait beuger le truc en fin bon tout remarche 

niquel 


deja il faut ke tu soit sur la derniere version,de itunes et que ta conneion wifi soit bonne ou encore tres bonne mais surtout de basse ou ou tres basse sinon c'est baiser


----------

